# Raunchboy smoker



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The distributor on this side
of the Atlantic has gone out
of businesss and at this time
I don't know of anyone else
that has picked up that 
distributorship.

I hope someone does.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

"This side of the Atlantic"...

Ain't they in Ontario? I know their web site is in Australia:

http://members.westnet.com.au/web/beekeepers3/

...but their contact info is in Canada. I'd call them. I don't see why you couldn't order one from them directly.


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

It's a german manufacturer:
http://www.rauchboy.de.vu/


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>It's a german manufacturer

Ah thanks! I guess I'm the confused one









I googled "raunchboy smoker" and got 2 count `em 2 hits, one of which was a Beesource post by Michael Bush in 2002 and the other was some porn forum









Still don't see why you couldn't order one from that Canadian company?


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

You're welcome.
You can also e-mail Mr.Türksch, [email protected] , he has excellent service.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

That canadian co. was 3beekeepers...AKA.John Dick...I sent him a check Apr. 3rd, and am still waiting to receive merchandize.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear you got taken
Iddee. What is the recourse
across borders?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

George...... Canada is on
"this side of the Atlantic"
  , and yes 3Beeks are
now out of business.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think you'll have to get it from Germany or Sweden...


----------



## shylock3 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help, but I've been about everwhere you folks have mentioned. My email to the company was never answered, I'll try again. Forget the company in canada, done heard too much about that. Wonder how much total they took people for?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can make one with a soup can.









http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey, Sundance, I got my 3 beesuits today. I ordered for an 11 y/o, a 14 y/o, and a 3 y/o. I got two size 46/48, and a size 50/52.
I am 6 ft. and weigh 230, and the smaller one is too big for me.

I would like to post a copy of the message I sent back, but the content is anything but family oriented.


----------



## shylock3 (Jun 8, 2006)

Michael, I may try the soupcan, I still haven't got a reply from raunchboy. Business must be good.


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi, Larry,
sorry to hear about this.
Please try this:
http://www.holtermann-shop.de/print.php/cPath/57_60
Article number 4445 for the small one or 4446 for the large one.
This supplier is my prsonal favorite for everything about bees in Germany.
The supplier nearly best in Europe is:
http://www.swienty.com/?pid=5&ref=1035&root=1002
HTH


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

How much is it worth to have one of these?

Reason I asked is that I opened a dialog with Swienty and asked them about purchasing 4 of the RAUCHBOY Stainless Smoker 8cm Item No.: 106111 and can get them here for about $54 US dollars. If I do four. Only need one myself but wanted to put that out there. 

I don't really know much about the worth of them. Please advise if anyone would be willing to go that much were the opportunity to arise.

[ June 26, 2006, 09:28 AM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## shylock3 (Jun 8, 2006)

If you decide to get an order up cphilip I would be interested. Guess you got to find a home for 2 more.


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

Ok... but does that sound high? I mean there would still be shipping to you so probably going to be in the range of perhaps 60 to even 65 bucks a pop (depending on where you live) by the time I could get them to you. And would that be the one people would want?

I guess what I am trying to determine is what they were going for when they were available.

[ June 26, 2006, 09:56 AM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Make sure they are the big boys.
I used Michaels suggestion and 
turned my Large Dadant into a
poor mans Rauchboy. I am still
looking for a larger insert can
to increase the volume.


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

Not sure which is which... this one is listed as 8cm... I think there is another at 10cm... So I guess this one I asked about is not the biggest one... 

But what did they sell for when they were over here?


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I use MB's can and find that it works just as good as my RanchBoy smoker and the parts are cheeper. I have had to replace the insides of my RanchBoy 4 times in 9 years and the insides cost as much as a new smoker. The insides are not stainless steel!

Clint


----------



## shylock3 (Jun 8, 2006)

The more info you get the better it gets. If you do order I would still want a large, and understand the shipping. I'll keep watching the post.


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

I will keep talking to them. Will ask them about the larger one. 

I am a bit concerned that there would be no support for parts though...


----------



## blondeone (May 3, 2006)

Thought I would help with some answers:

Regarding cost "over here". 3 Beekeepers in Canada was asking for $51+, including shipping to the Midwest. Pretty sure it was for the big one.

We ordered ours in March. 3 Beekeepers/John Dick Junior told my husband that they were going out of business back in April and asked hubby if he wanted to buy some additional equipment (at a cut rate). Hubby was calling Dick to follow up on the smoker.

Recourse across the border, they have a Better Business Bureau. Taking money via mail and never sending the product is called "mail fraud". 

It took 3 months, complaints to several BBB's (in different providences in Canada and United States) and keeping track of his lying emails to get our money back. I demanded a cashier's check and it finally arrived in mid June. 

Yes, lying emails. I've got John Dick Junior, in writing, lying to my husband (ainsof), me, and the BBB. You can't get a straight answer out this guy and he can't keep track of his lies. 

Idee - best of luck and let me know if you need the BBB information and/or tie it to our complaint. Oh, and as you can see, I found the string. I misspelled rauchboy. But I can see I wasn't the only one. 

I'll talk to hubby and find out if he is still interested in a Rauchboy. The replacement parts problem has me worried and we just placed an order with Mannlake last night. We installed our 3rd set of bees - smokerless. Something said for doing it the hard way.


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

I am still waiting on the latest reply to see changing to the big ones. The time difference and all that.... but they do respond fairly well. So it will probably be sometime very late tonight or tomorrow before I can get that info. I may ask them about parts. What specificaly might we need?

[ June 27, 2006, 02:07 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

I think the Rauchboy is a good idea, but I've talked / read around enough to discover:

-- MB is right on the money with his soupcan idea. (This is the same method used to make charcoal.) Basically, that's the only benefit of the rauchboy models; airflow control.

-- Stainless steel is the only way to go.

-- Bigger is better.

-- 'stay away from the plastic bellows.' Besides, I like to have equipment around I can repair myself (wood, stainless, leather, etc...)

If there were another local dealer on this side of "the pond," I'd still consider buying a rauchboy, but under the circumstances, I'm going with the Brushy Mtn. stainless smoker with an "MB" soup can insert.


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

In fact that it is a german manufacturer and the parts are really cheap, the inlays about 6=8$ and the caps at 8= 9.30$ , look at the HP under products: http://www.rauchboy.de.vu/
large version 43.60, small 39.80.
shall I order and ship to you?
Over water 32=40$ at 5kg, and air freight 48.
If shipped as a "small packet" over land up to 2kg 12.80.
Shipping is most expensive part.........


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm with the others, my soup can 
works fantastic. I only wish I 
could find a stainless can.

Campbells New England Clam Chowder
cost less than $2.00, and you get
a couple bowls of pretty decent
chowder.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Let's see now, Raunchboy and RanchBoy....
Are they simular to the RauchBoy??


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

Well... I got the following reply:

Dear Phil

Thanks for reply. 

Unfortunately I can not quote you the larger model since we do not have this
in program - we have only the 8 cm model. 

Best regards
Josephine Mork Hansen

SWIENTY A/S
Hortoftvej 16, Ragebol
DK-6400 Sonderborg


So looks like, at least from Swienty, that option is void. So I was at my local Bee supply yesterday picking up some foundation and they had just brought in a supply stash from Brushy Mountain and I decided to give one of their Stainless Steel smokers a try. Looks pretty nice. Has a removable "roost" inside to keep the air pocket under the fuel. Also SS and cash and carry was $35. Cheaper than it would have cost me to order one and pay shipping. Half what I would spend on a Raunchboy. 

This one: http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?pcode=750


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Find a welding shop that works stainless tubing. A 6"-8" cutoff shouldn't cost more than a jar of honey.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

That would be the ultimate liner
Ross! Drilling in the holes would
be a bearcat though.


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

*They're available in the US again*

Rauchboy has a new distributor for their smokers in the USA. I just spoke with Gerald Shiffer, the distributor and ordered one from him. He has some in stock right now. His web site with prices is listed below.

http://www.thebeespace.com/index.html


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Someone out of Florida is selling them on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beekeeper-Rauch...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ66891QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

That would be Jerry Shiffer


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

My new Rauchboy arrived today in the mail. Very well made. I'm looking forward to giving it a try tomorrow after work.


----------

